# Training dog weave/figure 8



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

For the Kikopup training program this week our trick to train is the dog doing a figure eight through our legs as we stand still. This trick always appealed to me and am thrilled to finally learn how to train it. 

Just started training it yesterday and already making progress. : ) :chili:

After a couple more days of training will take a little video for the training program and will try to post a link here. 

Love love love this year long online training program from Emily Larlham (trainer of Kikopup and Dogmantics fame).


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Linda - can you give us the info on the training? Is there a link to get more info? I've always enjoyed her videos


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Weekly Inspirations Membership | Dogmantics Dog Training

This course is absolutely awesome. I have had Lily in training of one sort or another almost continually since she was four months of age (currently is in rally obedience). Everything pales compared to this. Would HIGHLY recommend it.

It is $150 for the 52 week program. It entails the release of a new training video for the members once weekly, every Saturday. Also included with the membership, however, is the closed facebook group. This is the best part. Many of us have been posting little videos of our progress with our dogs, and Emily gives input (as well as others). Learn so much from what she tells me in response to my videos, and learn from she tells others also. 

So the videos are available for the members for two years after the course ends. If people join midway it is structured so they can either opt to continue with where the class is then (which I think would be best because of the assistance of the Facebook connection input) or could start from the beginning.

So far, week one was Paws Up. Week two was a concentration thing where the dog keeps looking at you through distractions (treats thrown to the side, people distracting, etc.) Week three is this weave (figure 8) through owner's legs. (Emily has also created additional videos for us of awesome alternate ways to do this once it is mastered--such as smaller dogs weave walking through our arms, and other variations.)

Sorry to go on and on but am super psyched about this training opportunity.

I loved the little bit I had seen of her kikopup videos, but this goes above and beyond. And she puts SO much time into responding to us and giving positive and constructive feedback. There are people from around the world, up to about fifty some of us at last count, but only about a dozen or so who are very active on the Facebook component of it.

If you join let me know so I can share my user info. I am the only one with a maltese on it so far though so it would be pretty obvious who I am.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Also, Donna, it is a very mixed group in regard to training expertise -- and all are made to feel very welcome. There are some who have done no training whatsoever and others from other countries who are professional trainers. 

I also enjoy seeing different breeds I have never heard of before or have never seen in action (a woman from Norway has a Russian terrier, a cute toy breed I had never heard of before; another woman has THREE huge beautiful Leonbergers).


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks - that sounds really interesting. I'll check it out, I love connecting with them through training although I know she's a big proponent of clicker training and mine were always terrified of the clicker no matter how many treats they got! Thanks again!


----------

